# Should i keep my router crafter



## bclarknc (Feb 28, 2012)

So I just did some trading with this guy who's into other stuff than woodworking. I got an old Sears Router Crafter, still in the box, and never been used out of it. The biggest reason was it was a good deal for me, and I knew these things go for a good bit online. I may want to make some spindle's and other things it can do in the future, but I really want a lathe more than the crafter. Just wanting advice on whether I should keep it and save up for a lathe, or get what I can out of it and buy a lathe.

Thanks in advance,
Brett


----------



## andyk (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't beleive that you will get enough out of it to buy a lathe with any quality. You might as well keep it and use it. Decide what you want to do for turning and start researching what lathe to save up for... just my $0.02


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree with Andy. I don't think there is enough money in it to buy a decent lathe. It would help if we knew what you wanted to turn with the lathe. I have the big lathe a Nova DVR XP which can turn up to 29" bowl and a 42" spindles. I have a Jet 1220 variable speed with a bed extension that I can turn a spindle about 42" long or a 11 1/2" diameter bowl. The lathe cost me aournd $700. You can get a Jet mini lathe if doing small turnings including spindles for around $500. After years of turning I can tell you without a doubt to buy a good lathe to begin with. I started with the cheap of the cheap to get started. If I knew then what I know now I would have saved and bought a good lathe to begin with. I spent double the money on junk than I did for my first good lathe. Besides that in the turning world the lathe is the cheap part. It is the good tools that add up.:lol: I would definitely save and get a good lathe to begin. It will save you a lot of frustration and money later.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Router crafters don't go for that much, I bought mine for about 30 or 40 bucks if I remember right. I've seen them for as high as 100 but not that many that high.

I say keep it, and start using it.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't I've used mine more then three times. I can say this that it is much easier to make a spindle with than with a lathe. A lathe takes a lot of time to build up your skill. The router Crafter is a no brainier and you can do some pretty impressive things with it


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

They are entirely different tools. A multi-sided spindle or leg can be made on a router-crafter, or a table saw if you're clever. Not so easy with a lathe. A good lathe will do bowls and other large turnings and smaller pieces with more precision than the router-crafter. The router-crafter does some neat trick pieces though. As for buying a lathe, get the heaviest thing you can afford and make sure it is variable speed or at the very least changes speeds easily. If changing speed is inconvenient, you won't do it. You will ruin workpieces and you'll get hurt sooner or later.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

If you keep the router-crafter you can do some nice things with it but I have to say I disagree that a lathe is tougher to make spindles on. Legs and spindles can be made easily on a lathe. I restore antique tables, chairs, rocking chair, and baby beds making all spindles and legs very accurately to match the others. A story stick works just fine in duplicating all these. Yes it will take practice to learn the cuts but is a lot safer than trying to do these on a table saw IMHO. As with any machine you have to learn how to use it and respect it. A nice midi lathe with a bed extension will do spindles easily. I sold my router-crafter 7 yrs ago and bought my first lathe. So if you don't think you will use the router crafter sell it for what you can get and if you really want to get a lathe I would look at the Rikon midi, Jet 1220 midi and a bed extension. Don't know where you are located but if you have a Rocklers or a Woodcraft near you they give lessons which I wish I had when I started and the turners there are always willing to help. I am self taught because I don't have anything close to me.


----------



## Tunetyme (Jan 6, 2012)

*Router Crafter Pros & Cons*

I just bought a Sears Router Crafter to make spindles. I found one that was still new in the box and gladly paid $100 for it. I have used a lath and it works fine as well. 

The problem with a lath is cost. The lath itself is not not the most expensive part of the system. The tools, sharpening system and all the different chucks you need adds up to thousands of dollars. While you can do a lot of additional things on a lath such as bowls, drilling etc. the cost can be prohibitive. For me, I can make a consistently round spindle with a router crafter which is what I need to be able to do. Whereas with a lath it will take many hours of practice to perfect your technique and be able to make consistently round spindles. The other aspect is space. A lath (that can turn 36" spindles) requires a dedicated space in your shop whereas I can store my router crafter on top of some wall cabinets I have in my shop completely out of the way. 

One of the benefits of the router crafter is being able to do decorative spirals, beads and flutes with relative ease. I have the complete owners manual as well as the templates if anyone needs a copy.

Tunetyme


----------



## logsplitter (Oct 16, 2013)

I just found one but no manual and don't really know how to use it. I would love to have a copy of one and templates I would pay you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Joe.

I think some one posted a copy of the manual on the forum.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No need to pay for it,it's on the forum and it yours free..

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/24394-craftsman-router-crafter-720-25250-720-25251-a.html

http://www.routerforums.com/general...g-sears-router-crafter-manual.html#post193190
===


----------

